# Rocagumi 60 lt



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Another paradise ... Mexican .. 
first day



























tank of 60 litres 
Filter fluval 105 
Two lamp wattts PL-35 and four 48-watt T5 
During 10 hours. Co2 one drop per second.

Design and imagination. Malbert ... 1Alfred and Ubaca


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

15 days later

Incorporates a touch red


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice - do you have a species list?


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

The substrat is ADA Amazonian:
Plants:

Didiplis diandra
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala maebe
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca)
Rotala wallichii
Pogostemon Helferi


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice selection of plants. They go well together.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

tetrasforest said:


> Nice selection of plants. They go well together.


^ pretty well what I was thinking. HM & HC together... will be interesting to see what takes over or which you tire of trimming/training first (if either).


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice start!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like your plant additions. It adds some interest. Can't believe how well your downoi is doing! I struggle with it. Can't seem to get it to live no matter what I do!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks hope further progress


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

I changed a light I HQI the 70 w. for 10,000 kelvin
think what?


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Two months ... and further changes


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks fanaminal!!!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks bratyboy2


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

will the stuff on the right side grow taller?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

nice tank you got there!!!! I love metal bulbs and wish i hadnt thrown so much money away on bad fixtures in the past :-( is that a sunpod on top of that?if not what is it???


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> will the stuff on the right side grow taller?


Thanks, Micranthemum umbrosum will be a great bush .. but need to grow


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

thats a very nice and dedicated thank.. i saw it since the begining and i can say that is a very good improvement... congrats!!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

TheKillHaa said:


> i saw it since the begining and i can


It was a rough start

Gracias


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,
I made some changes. I took the Ludwigia arcuata and planted Hemianthus micranthemoides 
I made a general pruning ... 
now only remains to wait and start to shape 
greetings


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Turtl3boy21 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lovely tank.

Do you only have one yellow shrimp?


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Turtl3boy21 said:


> Do you only have one yellow shrimp?


I also have
Caridinas breviatas cf New Bee
Otocinclus affinis
crossochelius siamensis
Planorbarius corneus cf. cherry
thank for your comment


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Wow! The plants growing all over the places, nice


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your downoi is doing great! It just goes to show - it is possible!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

News:::::


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Still wild and wooly! I can see how your shrimp love it in there!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I can see how your shrimp love


thanks

I love shrimp


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Evolution the tank


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow!
What a great tank, your plants are awesome. İs that metal halide lighting??


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

you have a nice tank with healthy plants. the dark spots are a little distracting. if only the rocks were bigger?


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

a really beautiful thank !!

on live is gorgeus!! 

Hector i think that those plants need a trim


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very impressive tank, watching from the beginning till now, lots of improvement in growing the plants. They looks very healthy and can see that you put in lots of effort to beautify it. You're great in managing the the plants growth. Thanks for sharing.:wave:


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

LordSul said:


> İs that metal halide lighting??


The lighting is a HQI 70W 
thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the reds in there.


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Ivanmx said:


> a really beautiful thank !!


Gracias..


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your downoi is amazing. I hope to have downoi that amazing one day! I'll keep trying!


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW! I'm fully taken by this tank. What is the lighting, I know it's metal halide but what make is it?


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

I left his last shot ...

Now this door in another project ...

Thank you all for your advice ...


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Que lindo. I love the rock on the right.


----------

